# Natural Anti-anxiety supplements



## Timmeh (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm moving in about 2 days to a whole new state and need my anxiety gone. I've been looking for a natural herbal supplement to combat it since i've built a tolerance to adderall. A year ago was the best time of my life, which is when i started adderall. This year, adderall if anything has caused me to go downhill and become depressed and antisocial. I won't even speak to family. One day, I took 80mg of adderall and it was the best day of my life, of course, because i was high. I was wondering if there were any herbal supplements i could buy that would give me the feelings of euphoria and allow me to open up. I've been looking at some and l-theanine and kava stand out to me the most. Any thoughts?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

All supplements are useless, despite what people experiencing placebo may tell you. Well, I should say the only one that actually works is phenibut, but it's not exactly natural and is banned in many countries. You can get it over the counter in the United States. But beware it's considered extremely addictive, even more so than some benzos.


----------



## Timmeh (Jul 4, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> All supplements are useless, despite what people experiencing placebo may tell you. Well, I should say the only one that actually works is phenibut, but it's not exactly natural and is banned in many countries. You can get it over the counter in the United States. But beware it's considered extremely addictive, even more so than some benzos.


I believe that supplements do work it's just a matter of finding the one that works the best. They cause chemical reactions in your brain or cause your brain to secrete chemicals which alter your thinking, if im not mistaken. I just came across phenibut before seeing your reply and it looks worth trying, have you taken it?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Timmeh said:


> I believe that supplements do work it's just a matter of finding the one that works the best. They cause chemical reactions in your brain or cause your brain to secrete chemicals which alter your thinking, if im not mistaken. I just came across phenibut before seeing your reply and it looks worth trying, have you taken it?


Yah I've taken it, I need really high doses to notice anything, like 4-5 grams. A lot of people can get by with 500mg-1.5grams. The last time I took it during my withdrawal while switching drugs I was able to go into my docs office and remain confident despite the hell I was going through during withdrawal heh.

As far as other supplements i'll leave that to your own experience. I tried everything over the years and regret not going to real medicine with good science behind it. I would have fixed my issues much sooner. I wasted many years of my life trying all the glorious supplements with false promises. I've tried everything that is out there. Granted maybe they work for people with less problems than me, as my depression/anhedonia was pretty serious.


----------



## Timmeh (Jul 4, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah I've taken it, I need really high doses to notice anything, like 4-5 grams. A lot of people can get by with 500mg-1.5grams. The last time I took it during my withdrawal while switching drugs I was able to go into my docs office and remain confident despite the hell I was going through during withdrawal heh.
> 
> As far as other supplements i'll leave that to your own experience. I tried everything over the years and regret not going to real medicine with good science behind it. I would have fixed my issues much sooner. I wasted many years of my life trying all the glorious supplements with false promises. I've tried everything that is out there. Granted maybe they work for people with less problems than me, as my depression/anhedonia was pretty serious.


What was your final solution, if you found one? So you think i shouldn't even bother with herbal supplements for anti-anxiety?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Well I've been through many drugs over time, and it takes a lot of trial and error with testing different drugs. Even strong prescription drugs can do very little for some people. Initially I responded well to Zoloft/Remeron combo, but after 3 months of awesomeness they pooped out. Remeron was known for that so was expected. Then tried many drugs and finally came to a combo of Effexor/zyprexa/propranolol which did the job well, but problem is zyprexa is really strong and can cause metabolic issues in people. Blood tests revealed it was causing me low blood sugar levels so I had to get off them. I basically am in limbo now as I switched to clomipramine with propranolol. The clomipramine is a Tricyclic antidepressant, very very powerful stuff, most doctors are afraid to prescribe them, you'd have to try a lot of drugs before they would be willing. Anyways, the clomipramine for depression/anhedonia/anxiety and propranolol for anxiety. The clomipramine im still fresh on it and slowly going up in dosage, but I already notice it starting to improve my mood slightly.



Timmeh said:


> What was your final solution, if you found one? So you think i shouldn't even bother with herbal supplements for anti-anxiety?


----------



## Timmeh (Jul 4, 2013)

Be careful on those tricyclic antidepressants, they can cause gynecomastia, which is where alot of my anxiety comes from.


kehcorpz said:


> Well I've been through many drugs over time, and it takes a lot of trial and error with testing different drugs. Even strong prescription drugs can do very little for some people. Initially I responded well to Zoloft/Remeron combo, but after 3 months of awesomeness they pooped out. Remeron was known for that so was expected. Then tried many drugs and finally came to a combo of Effexor/zyprexa/propranolol which did the job well, but problem is zyprexa is really strong and can cause metabolic issues in people. Blood tests revealed it was causing me low blood sugar levels so I had to get off them. I basically am in limbo now as I switched to clomipramine with propranolol. The clomipramine is a Tricyclic antidepressant, very very powerful stuff, most doctors are afraid to prescribe them, you'd have to try a lot of drugs before they would be willing. Anyways, the clomipramine for depression/anhedonia/anxiety and propranolol for anxiety. The clomipramine im still fresh on it and slowly going up in dosage, but I already notice it starting to improve my mood slightly.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Timmeh said:


> Be careful on those tricyclic antidepressants, they can cause gynecomastia, which is where alot of my anxiety comes from.


Yah they can raise prolactin levels, but I guess depends on which one. Clomipramine isn't so bad in that respect. I get regular blood tests so I catch stuff before it gets bad. That's what happened with my zyprexa. It not only lowered my blood sugar but increased cholesterol. I'm willing to play with different drugs as I wasted 10 years of my life doing nothing about it. You can't get that 10 years back, but might as well not waste another 10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Chamomile tea honestly helps calm me down a lot (only herb I found helpful).


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah they can raise prolactin levels, but I guess depends on which one. Clomipramine isn't so bad in that respect. I get regular blood tests so I catch stuff before it gets bad. That's what happened with my zyprexa. It not only lowered my blood sugar but increased cholesterol. I'm willing to play with different drugs as I wasted 10 years of my life doing nothing about it. You can't get that 10 years back, but might as well not waste another 10


I have been on St John's Wort for years. With the correct brand and dosage, my anxiety is very low. Almost non-existent. But it works differently for different people. Worth a try.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> I have been on St John's Wort for years. With the correct brand and dosage, my anxiety is very low. Almost non-existent. But it works differently for different people. Worth a try.


Already used it as high as 1600mg/day. It improved mood a tiny bit at first but then within a week it disappeared.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Already used it as high as 1600mg/day. It improved mood a tiny bit at first but then within a week it disappeared.


Maybe you should try different brands as well. I think the efficacy can be quite different as there are not really strict standards in its production. But if it doesn't work, then maybe try something else.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

You wanna know what a natural anti anxiety "supplement" is??

EXERCISE...and LOTS of it, sometimes to the point where you are physically exhausted.

Helps me SO much with my GAD and other conditions.

Also, a good night's sleep and a good diet.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> Maybe you should try different brands as well. I think the efficacy can be quite different as there are not really strict standards in its production. But if it doesn't work, then maybe try something else.


Well I already found what works, prescription meds  They are much cheaper too. At least in Canada, I know in the states they can cost you an arm and a leg, but here they regulate.


----------



## poppy12 (Jun 20, 2013)

I take magnesium. it comes in a powder that you add to water. it's supposed to help with stress and anxiety. It definitely calms me down


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Well I already found what works, prescription meds  They are much cheaper too. At least in Canada, I know in the states they can cost you an arm and a leg, but here they regulate.


Oh then, that's great. You should continue if you can afford it. Or maybe try to slowly reduce the dosage.


----------



## Bur (May 3, 2013)

I'm gonna try out valerian root and kava kava, I've heard good things about it. 

And all that boring old faithful tried and true crap is still the best medicine. Getting good fatty acids, some sunlight, and an overall varied natural diet are good. Exercise that stretches and strengthens your back and nervous system, builds your muscles and strengthens bone, and cardio that gets your blood and oxygen pumping will all change your life. Meditation can also be amazing, although there are times it makes me want to punch a goat.


----------



## jonsie150 (Apr 1, 2013)

I second on magnesium. Though I should specify and say its magnesium *glycinate* that I use. All the other forms of magnesium are a little harsh on the stomach, and apparently they're harder to absorb. 

Also, sam-E has worked wonders for me. I take 400mg pills that i break into two: one for the morning, and one at night. I think it has had a significant effect on depression/anxiety for me.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Valerian is ok. It's good for sleep and I bought some ashwagandha today and it seemed to help a little bit.


----------



## Anthias (Apr 27, 2012)

EPA fish oil, vitamin E and exercise. this combo has kept me mostly anxiety free for over 3 years now. It has given me a new life.
The trick is brands, doses and type of exercise matter hugely and can be the difference between things working or failing miserably.
My advise is to write down everything you take and what effect it has on you. Keep a daily journal. Try to be like a scientist studying your own reactions to supplements/exercise. That way you learn pretty quickly what works for you and what doesn't and you will make progress. Good luck.


----------



## awakenedwolf (Mar 2, 2014)

kehcorpz said:


> Well I've been through many drugs over time, and it takes a lot of trial and error with testing different drugs. Even strong prescription drugs can do very little for some people. Initially I responded well to Zoloft/Remeron combo, but after 3 months of awesomeness they pooped out. Remeron was known for that so was expected. Then tried many drugs and finally came to a combo of Effexor/zyprexa/propranolol which did the job well, but problem is zyprexa is really strong and can cause metabolic issues in people. Blood tests revealed it was causing me low blood sugar levels so I had to get off them. I basically am in limbo now as I switched to clomipramine with propranolol. The clomipramine is a Tricyclic antidepressant, very very powerful stuff, most doctors are afraid to prescribe them, you'd have to try a lot of drugs before they would be willing. Anyways, the clomipramine for depression/anhedonia/anxiety and propranolol for anxiety. The clomipramine im still fresh on it and slowly going up in dosage, but I already notice it starting to improve my mood slightly.


Most ssris are known to stop working after a couple years. I learned that from Psychologists and Psychiatrists. And you say taking medicine backed by science... more like backed by the pharmasudical industry which creates pharm pills for every thing possible. It's all about making money, especially in the Psychiatric field. They would rather continue to create expensive medicine to cover up your so called "problems" or "disorders" than to treat the cause of the problem. They want you to get hooked on there drugs, this is coming from Psychologists who I have talked to who have managed Pharmaceutical Laboratories where they create the drugs we all see today. They lobby and pay massive amounts of money in and effort to make natural and holistic therapies illegal or stop approval by the fda. Why do you think almost every medicine you see on T.V. includes in small print... can cause stroke,heart attack, sudden death etc. You can choose to play with your life if you want and continue to give them there profit they want so bad. There have been so many studies that disprove ADD or ADHD is even real. That it was just a made up condition to bring in lots of money from prescribing kids and adults "legal" stimulents.


----------

